# bamboo or bamboo charcoal?



## charlotte88

i need to buy some boosters to increase absorbancy and i was wondering what you all consider to be the better option?

My 3 week old daughter is a surprisingly heavy wetter and the microfibre inserts for her pocket nappies just aren't cutting it at the moment, especially at night. 

Also where would you suggest buying them from?

I have seen them on Tiny nippers so will probably end up buying them from there unless someone can suggest somewhere better (ideally in the UK as cant wait for shipping from overseas).

:)


----------



## jenstar

I've never heard of bamboo charcoal being used like that, just did a quick google and didn't see anything either. But anyway, I use bamboo and get on very well with it. You can also get cotton (usually unbleached organic cotton) and hemp boosters. I've never tried hemp.

You can also get full bamboo inserts which might be good for overnight. Although I suppose you could just use 5 boosters instead of one microfibre insert plus one booster.

I bought the boosters I use currently from little lambs own website but those and similar ones are widely available online.


----------



## charlotte88

i think i will be going with the bamboo as they seem to have better feedback across the majority of websites :).

I have found some Little lamb bamboo insterts on a website 10 for £12. Is this a good price to pay? and will they work in my pocket nappies?

Sorry if these all seem like silly questions but im still a bit of a cloth newbie :D

xx


----------



## Rachel_C

The LL boosters are the same price pretty much everywhere at 10 for £12. I usually go direct so they're not spending money ebay/paypal fees elsewhere, or to somewhere like Fill Your Pants cos Laura is lovely there! 

I have a mix of size 1 and size 2 ones for my kiddies, but really I should just have bought size 2s as they fit in all of our small fitteds and will fit in one-size nappies with no problem. 

I've only seen bamboo charcoal reviewed here - https://www.clothnappy.info/15-07-2011/dotty-bots-bamboo-charcoal-booster-review/#more-2668 - but it got a very positive review. I've been meaning to get some to try actually, thanks for reminding me! 

You should find that anything sold as a booster will fit in pretty much all nappies, pockets included. If you're buying inserts, I would check the size and compare to your existing inserts. If they're too wide you might find they're a bit awkward or cause issues.


----------



## charlotte88

took your advice rachel and ordered 20 of the size 1 bamboo boosters from fill your pants :).

The micro fibre used to be fine for her but now she can only go 2 1/2 hours before she needs changing or she leaks out of her nappy :(.

Hopefully these do the trick of keeping her dry a little longer. Her dad is saying if she keeps leaking out we will go back to disposable and i cant do that :'( 

xx


----------



## jen1604

I have a couple of bamboo charcoal inserts and to be honest haven't been that impressed with them.

I think you've made the right choice with the ones you've picked :thumbup:


----------

